# Live Wallpaper



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

So, I have not really worried about the live wallpapers until now, but when I flashed 1.4 I lost them as a wallpaper choice. anyone know if it is safe to just google and download a live wallpaper.zip, or other format, and flash over? I also double checked to make sure that I did not freeze LW picker or LW.apk itself and I have other LW's from market too, don't understand. any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the reason why he disabled this is because Live wallpapers make this phone run like shit and waste battery.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

lol, right on I was just gettin kinda squirly and wanted to know why they weren't there but that does make sense. thanks for the quick response


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I have asked this question also to dwitherell and he told me basically what I said and that having them is a waste lol.


----------

